
Docverse bought by Google - Anon84
http://blog.docverse.com/2010/03/05/googled/
======
jonas_b
One would have thought that MS would have been the obvious acquirer. Congrats
on Google though. I have used GDocs for all my school papers recently and use
Office 2007 only just before hand in to get the proper formatting of the
document. I think with this acquisition, they will get even closer to eating
Microsoft's office suite cake.

------
gduffy
Congrats to our officemates :)

